# View Yodas video, He was barking cause of the camera lol



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

http://www.jusspress.com/usmcjess


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is so cute!! I love videos!!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I know me too i just figured out how to do it lol :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

What a little squeaky voice he has. I love it!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah he has a high pitched voice  he looks super cute !!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww thats a great vid he is adorable


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Great vid!!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

SC said:


> What a little squeaky voice he has.


 :lol: sooo cute and I love the voice!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

He is such a cutie!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the little squeaky bark !!! He is just to adorable!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

he's such a cutie! He's so tiny!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> I love the little squeaky bark !!! He is just to adorable!!!


me too - i enjoyed watching the vid thanks!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

arf! hehehe how cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That was so cute! What a tiny little voice he has!


----------

